# installer ubuntu 11.04



## Powerdom (29 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de télécharger Ubuntu 11.04. 
Et j'ai plusieurs questions...
Est-il possible d'installer cette version en passant par l'installation de windows proposée par Bootcamp ?
Avec quel logiciel graver le CD ? En effet je lis qu'il faut un logiciel de gravure. On ne peut donc pas utiliser la fonction graver du finder ?
J'ai utilisé Bootcamp pour créer une partition windows.
J'ai téléchargé le logiciel rEFIT, sans trop savoir quoi faire avec...
Merci pour vos réponses, j'aurais sans doute d'autres questions lors de la progression de mon installation.


----------



## edd72 (30 Avril 2011)

Oui avec bootcamp, tu peux installer Linux au lieu de Windows (pas besoin de rEFIt si tu reste sur du double boot).
La fonction gravure du Finder peut être considérée comme un logiciel de gravure (au passage, LiquidCD est gratuit).


----------



## jeromedeuf (1 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous!
je suis embêté avec ubuntu 11.04: lorsque je boot sur le CD, j'appuie sur la barre d'espace et j'ai le menu ubuntu sur lequel je choisis si je veux l'installer, l'essayer, etc.... quelque soit le choix que je fais, une fois appuyé sur "entrée", je me retrouve avec un écran noir et un curseur blanc clignotant en haut à gauche et c'est tout. J'ai essayé avec une version 32bits et une version 64bits. En revanche j'avais réussi avec virtualbox mais j'aimerais avoir ubuntu en dual boot avec bootcamp. Merci d'avance pour vos idées!


----------



## nicbi (1 Mai 2011)

Pas mieux, je ne parviens pas à faire l'install d'ubuntu 11.04... j'ai le fameux écran noir. Apparemment c'est pas tout à fait nouveau :  Bug 542660
Et une clé usb ubuntu semble se heurter au même problème.
Une install de Fedora 15 Beta, sur clé donne le même problème d'écran noir (conflit de driver graphiques), sauf si on glisse nomodeset dans les paramètres du noyau... auquel cas, je me heurte de mon coté en fin de boot à une rude console sh... 
Je n'ai pas encore pu faire passer ce paramètre de noyau sous une clé ubuntu...


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mai 2011)

Ca va vous en êtes plus avancé que moi, pour l'instant je bute simplement sur Graver le cd&#8230;. mon fichier fait 1,44 Go.

Quel fichier faut-il graver ?
le fichier .iso ou le fichier décompacté ?


----------



## jeromedeuf (1 Mai 2011)

c'est le fichier .iso. Ce n'est pas normal que ton fichier soit si lourd. Même la version 64bits fait dans les 768Mo. Pour le graver, une fois ton CD vierge introduit, tu ouvres l'utilitaire de disque. Dans la colonne de gauche, tu choisis le fichier .iso et en haut tu cliques sur l'icône "graver" (le jaune et noir).


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mai 2011)

Merci. 
J'essayais de graver le fichier décompacté. je viens de graver le fichier iso avec liquidcd.

J'ai ensuite lancé l'assistant BootCamp et inséré le cd. au bout de quelques minutes j'ai un message d'erreur qui me dit que je n'ai pas un cd bootable.


----------



## jeromedeuf (1 Mai 2011)

c'est bizarre&#8230; tu as pris la version compatible avec ta machine (32 ou 64 bits)? Peut-être devrais-tu quand même essayer de le graver avec "utilitaire de disque" (je dis ça mais je n'utilise pas liquidCD, donc je ne le connais pas). Je n'ai pas rencontré le message d'erreur dont tu parles.


----------



## Karlan (1 Mai 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ca va vous en êtes plus avancé que moi, pour l'instant je bute simplement sur Graver le cd. mon fichier fait 1,44 Go.
> 
> Quel fichier faut-il graver ?
> le fichier .iso ou le fichier décompacté ?


Il faut graver l'iso. Dans windows 7 il y a un utilitaire de gravure .iso mais dans Mac OSX je sais pas.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mai 2011)

Bon j'ai ré-éssayé de graver avec l'utilitaire de disque et toujours le meme résultat. mon cd n'est pas bootable
Je pense que mon expérience ubuntu va rapidement s'arreter !


----------



## Karlan (1 Mai 2011)




----------



## jeromedeuf (1 Mai 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bon j'ai ré-éssayé de graver avec l'utilitaire de disque et toujours le meme résultat. mon cd n'est pas bootable
> Je pense que mon expérience ubuntu va rapidement s'arreter !



j'avoue que je n'ai pas non plus trouvé de solution au problème...désolé!


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mai 2011)

jeromedeuf a dit:


> c'est bizarre tu as pris la version compatible avec ta machine (32 ou 64 bits)? .



Ben sur le site de ubuntu (http://ubuntu-fr.org/telechargement) c'est uniquement en 32 non ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h39 ----------




Karlan a dit:


>



Tu est gentil mais ici c'est un forum mac et ton image windows ne m'est d'aucune utilité...


----------



## Karlan (1 Mai 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bon j'ai ré-éssayé de graver avec l'utilitaire de disque et toujours le meme résultat. mon cd n'est pas bootable&#8230;
> Je pense que mon expérience ubuntu va rapidement s'arreter !


Essaie avec un autre CD, parfois sa loupe la gravure.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h48 ----------



Powerdom a dit:


> Ben sur le site de ubuntu (http://ubuntu-fr.org/telechargement) c'est uniquement en 32 non ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h39 ----------
> 
> ...


Dsl, j'ai juste montré comment j'ai gravé le miens, ceci dit j'ai utiliser un DVD R. Et il y a une version 64 bit de dispo ici http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mai 2011)

Je continue mes essais. J'en suis à mon troisième cd. cette fois ci en 64, merci pour le lien.


----------



## jeromedeuf (1 Mai 2011)

personnellement j'ai essayé en 64 et en 32 et j'ai toujours le même résultat: mon curseur blanc sur fond noir! :sleep:


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mai 2011)

Bon, je progresse. Avec mon troisième cd, j'ai pu tester Ubuntu, qui a démarré du cd.
Je n'ai pas pu l'installer encore car il me signale qu'il n'y a pas de système sur mon mac et que donc il va effacer le disque.

je cherche et je vous tiens au courant


----------



## jeromedeuf (1 Mai 2011)

même en créant une partition bootcamp?


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mai 2011)

jeromedeuf a dit:


> même en créant une partition bootcamp?



Oui, en créant la partition bootcamp. Pour le moment je crois que j'ai pu installer ubuntu du moins c'est ce qui s'est produit. installation terminée redémarrez votre ordinateur. J'ai donc redémarré en appuyant sur la touche alt pensant qu'il allait me proposer les deux systèmes. seul le mac est apparu, d'un coté ouf, il ne m'a pas effacé a partition osX. 
L'installation n'est pas sans douleur quand même, par exemple il faut absolument une session avec un mot de passe, sinon elle ne se poursuit pas, même si l'installeur propose de ne pas mettre de mot de passe. 
Donc pour le moment ma question est : Comment démarrer sous ubuntu ???


----------



## malagasy (2 Mai 2011)

il faut appuyer sur la touche Alt au démarrage de l'ordinateur, je pense, ceci afin de pouvoir choisir son system.
Sur d'autres postes dans ce topic, si t'étais un peu curieux, j'ai expliqué comment installer unbuntu sans problème, et qu'il est fortement conseiller de passer par l'install de rEfit


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mai 2011)

malagasy a dit:


> il faut appuyer sur la touche Alt au démarrage de l'ordinateur, je pense, ceci afin de pouvoir choisir son system.
> Sur d'autres postes dans ce topic, si t'étais un peu curieux, j'ai expliqué comment installer unbuntu sans problème, et qu'il est fortement conseiller de passer par l'install de rEfit



Et si tu avais lu mon message précédent tu aurais lu que j'ai bien appuyé sur la touche alt et que un seul system apparait...
Mais comme je suis curieux (c'est pour cela que j'installe un system que je ne connais pas) je vais chercher ton post ou tu expliques tout !


----------



## jeromedeuf (2 Mai 2011)

j'ai bien lu des trucs sur rEFIT qui disaient que c'était irréversible parce que le mac ne peut pas lire la partition. Du coup, je suis méfiant&#8230; des retours là-dessus?


----------



## Isdf (2 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 
pour le problème du curseur blanc sur fond noir je vous conseille ce topic ou j'explique comment passer cette étape.

http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/installer-ubuntu-sur-imac-ecran-noir-600872.html

Pour refit c'est réversible, je l'ai fait plusieurs fois et je n'ai jamais eu de problème. Pour bien le désinstaller je vous conseille de lire le readme qui est fourni dans le .dmg de refit il y a deux ou trois petites manipes à faire pour l'enlever définitivement.

J'espère que cela vous sera utile a+


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mai 2011)

Je post ce message depuis ubuntu mais en version essai. je n'arrive toujours pas a l'installer. c'est dommage, firefox a l'air tres tres rapide.
Pour l'instant j'en suis au message : 
Aucun systeme de fichier n'a été choisi comme racine. Veuillez corriger cela a partir du menu de partitionnement.

le probleme c'est que je ne sais pas quel système de fichier utiliser. je les ai tous essayé sans résultat...
quand au menu de partitionnement il me propose carrément d'effacer les partitions présentes...


----------



## jeromedeuf (2 Mai 2011)

Isdf a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> pour le problème du curseur blanc sur fond noir je vous conseille ce topic ou j'explique comment passer cette étape.
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/installer-ubuntu-sur-imac-ecran-noir-600872.html
> ...



Pas trop le temps là mais je vais essayer ça. 

@Powerdom: tiens nous au courant!


----------



## patatchod (3 Mai 2011)

Isdf a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> pour le problème du curseur blanc sur fond noir je vous conseille ce topic ou j'explique comment passer cette étape.
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/installer-ubuntu-sur-imac-ecran-noir-600872.html



Bonjour, 
lorsque je coche acpi=off et noapic puis que je lance l'installation, j'entends le Mac (Imac 27" i5) accéder au CD pendant quelques minutes puis le petit coup de tambour comme quoi une session ubuntu vient de s'ouvrir. Super... sauf que mon écran est resté d'un beau noir dans le quel je peux mirer ma tronche déconfite...


----------



## Isdf (3 Mai 2011)

Salut, 
désolé de répondre si lentement mais je suis au canada. 
Donc normalement si tu rajoute l'option :

nomodset 

du menu F6 ça devrai passer

Dis moi si c'est OK


----------



## patatchod (3 Mai 2011)

Isdf a dit:


> Salut,
> désolé de répondre si lentement mais je suis au canada.
> Donc normalement si tu rajoute l'option :
> 
> ...


Merci du coup de main !
Ca fait légèrement avancer le truc : après lancement de l'installation, j'obtiens maintenant l'affichage de UBUNTU 11.04 avec les points en dessous qui clignotent, puis après quelques dizaines de secondes, j'ai droit à une bardée d'"IDENTIFCATION FAILURE" puis plus rien...
Pour mon info, ça fait quoi ce nomodset ?


----------



## Powerdom (3 Mai 2011)

Après environ 11h00 d'essai en tout genres de tous les trucs lu ici et la sur le web, 3 cd gravés de ubuntu, j'arrête les frais. 
A force de bidouilles j'ai cru pouvoir ce soir aller au bout de l'install sans succès
Je reviens au Mac ou tout s'installe tout seul et sans gros soucis. ce sera peut-être pour une version futur de Ubuntu ou il suffit sur mac comme c'est indiqué sur le site de Ubuntu d'insérer le cd et de suivre les instructions. c'est loin, très loin d'être le cas
Merci a ceux qui ont répondu a mon post et répondu a mes questions !


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2011)

Les petites subtilités d'installation de Linux sont bien connues et depuis longtemps.
Cela étant, sur Mac c'est dû en bonne part à la fermeture de la machine (côté PC, on a les mêmes soucis avec les VAIO de SONY par exemple).
C'est regrettable. Mais Apple s'en contrefiche donc ça ne changera pas (la seule solution viendrait de la mise à disposition par Apple de pilotes pour Linux, de même qu'ils le font pour Ouinedoze, autant dire qu'on ne les aura jamais ).


----------



## Isdf (4 Mai 2011)

Pour simplifier et je serai bien incapable de t'expliquer en détail le fonctionnement mais le nomodset empêche le noyau d'aller charger des configues  particulières notamment pour la carte graphique. Mais si tu veux des explications détaillées  je laisse s'il y en a sur ce forum les experts du noyau Linux t'expliquer en détail. 
J'ai eu le même problème que toi avec la version 10.04 et un macbook pro début 2010.

Quel âge a ton mac?
Quelle carte graphique as-tu nvidia ou Ati ?
J'avais résolut le problème avec acpi=off, noapic et nolapic.
De plus je crois que sur le menu de boot du live CD si tu appuis sur F4 tu peux démarrer en mode graphique sans echec.

Je n'aipas le live cd sous la main je le telechargerai au boulot demain et regarderai ce que tu peux faire et essaierai de te donner une solution dans la journée de demain.

A+


----------



## patatchod (4 Mai 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Après environ 11h00 d'essai en tout genres de tous les trucs lu ici et la sur le web, 3 cd gravés de ubuntu, j'arrête les frais.
> A force de bidouilles j'ai cru pouvoir ce soir aller au bout de l'install sans succès
> Je reviens au Mac ou tout s'installe tout seul et sans gros soucis. ce sera peut-être pour une version futur de Ubuntu ou il suffit sur mac comme c'est indiqué sur le site de Ubuntu d'insérer le cd et de suivre les instructions. c'est loin, très loin d'être le cas
> Merci a ceux qui ont répondu a mon post et répondu a mes questions !


Salut Powerdom,
Le problème de l'écran noir vient du fait que la carte graphique n'est pas gérée par défaut par Ubuntu. J'étais arrivé à installer la version 10.10 sur mon iMac en partant de la version 9.10 qui, elle s'installe sans trop de soucis, en sélectionnant F4 puis mode graphique sans échec sur la page d'accueil du LiveCD.
Ensuite, une fois la version 9.10 opérationnelle, j'avais téléchargé le driver ATI qui va bien puis upgradé vers 10.10:sick:
Mais là, pour la 11.04, je n'y arrive pô...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h31 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Mais Apple s'en contrefiche ).


25 milliard de CA pour le deuxième trimestre, 25% de bénéfice net.
Apple se contrefiche de rien et fait tout son possible pour nous pousser à raquer, payer, débourser... Alors c'est sûr : linux et sa manie du tout gratuit, ils vont pas aider l'truc...:hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h35 ----------




Isdf a dit:


> Quel âge a ton mac?
> Quelle carte graphique as-tu nvidia ou Ati ?
> J'avais résolut le problème avec acpi=off, noapic et nolapic.
> De plus je crois que sur le menu de boot du live CD si tu appuis sur F4 tu peux démarrer en mode graphique sans echec.
> ...



Mon mac a un an et demi environ. C'est un i5 avec une ATI Radeon HD 4850
Dans le menu du LiveCD de la version 11.04, il n'y a plus de mode graphique sans échec et c'est justement là que le bât blesse...
Comme je le disais à Powerdom, j'étais arrivé à contourner le truc avec la 10.10, mais là : que dalle...

En tout cas, merci pour ton coup de main


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2011)

patatchod a dit:


> <...>
> 25 milliard de CA pour le deuxième trimestre, 25% de bénéfice net.
> Apple se contrefiche de rien et fait tout son possible pour nous pousser à raquer, payer, débourser... Alors c'est sûr : linux et sa manie du tout gratuit, ils vont pas aider l'truc...:hein:
> <...>


Apple n'est pas intéressée par Linux parce que Linux (ou FreeBSD ou ce qu'on voudra) ne représente rien du tout. Ils ont mis en avant Bootcamp uniquement pour décider des utilisateurs de Ouinedoze à acheter des Macs. Mais les statistiques sont implacables et quant on voit le poids de Linux... autant dire que c'est nul.

De surcroît, n'oublions pas que Apple est assez fièr d'être le premier vendeur d'UNIX 

Allez, ne pleurons pas sur notre triste sort : on a toujours la virtualisation pour s'amuser un peu.


----------



## patatchod (4 Mai 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Apple n'est pas intéressée par Linux parce que Linux (ou FreeBSD ou ce qu'on voudra) ne représente rien du tout. Ils ont mis en avant Bootcamp uniquement pour décider des utilisateurs de Ouinedoze à acheter des Macs. Mais les statistiques sont implacables et quant on voit le poids de Linux... autant dire que c'est nul.
> 
> De surcroît, n'oublions pas que Apple est assez fièr d'être le premier vendeur d'UNIX
> 
> Allez, ne pleurons pas sur notre triste sort : on a toujours la virtualisation pour s'amuser un peu.


Effectivement, le poids de linux est nul. 
M'enfin, celui de Mac OS l'est encore plus si l'on en croit cette étude. Et encore, seule la RedHat est prise en compte, l'étude ne tient pas compte des autres distributions gratuites.
Donc Apple est très loin d'être le premier vendeur d'Unix... 
Je dirais plutôt qu'Apple n'est pas intéressé par Linux parce que Linux est gratuit et qu'il est impossible de lutter contre ça lorsqu'on veut vendre. Par contre, Windows est payant, donc Apple peut se mesurer à lui et là, ton argument est tout à fait valable.

Enfin, concernant la virtualisation, j'ai bien essayé pour Ubuntu 11.04, mais c'est frustrant car la fonctionnement est assez dégradé par rapport à à une véritable installation.


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2011)

Dans cette étude (que j'ai parcourue en diagonale), il est question de chiffre d'affaire, pas d'unités. Je ne suis pas sûr qu'IBM vende autant de systèmes AIX que Apple vend des systèmes OS X [et je ne parle même pas de iOS...]. Mais que AIX soit plus cher que OS X, je veux bien le croire...


----------



## patatchod (4 Mai 2011)

Comme toujours, dans les études statistiques, on y voit vraiment que ce qu'on a envie de voir


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2011)

C'est un peu comme pour les entrées au cinéma : nous comptons les tickets et les Américains préfèrent comptabiliser le chiffre d'affaire. Ce qui, inflation (même faible) aidant, permet de battre des records bien plus rapidement...

Mais je crois que je m'écarte quelque peu du sujet.


----------



## patatchod (4 Mai 2011)

Vi, ça ne fait pas avancer mes affaire Ubuntouesques...:rateau:


----------



## Isdf (4 Mai 2011)

Je vois d'où vient ton problème. Il est du à un mauvais chargement du drivers ATI proprio. 

Essayes de lancer ubuntu avec acpi=off, noapic et uniquement les logiciels libres (toujours dans le menu F6)
il devrai normalement charger le driver de base et t'afficher correctement le bureau d'ubuntu.
(tu risque avoir un message d'erreur disant que ton drivers graphique ne permet pas l'utilisation d'unity, il te chargera gnome 2 à la place .
 Ce bug avec le live CD et certaines cartes ATI est reconnu (désolé j'ai la flemme d'aller chercher sur le forum d'ubuntu.fr ou cela est marqué :rose mais je pensais qu'ils l'avaient résolu d'autant plus que ça ne le fait pas avec toutes les cartes ATI. Normalement après l'installation d'Ubuntu tu ne devrai plus avoir de problème.
Si cela marche pas et que tu es veux mettre les mains dans le cambouis je pourrai te donner un tuto pou redémarrer le serveur graphique *en ligne de commande * pour afficher le bureau correctement :love: 

A+


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2011)

Isdf a dit:


> <...> redémarrer le serveur graphique *en ligne de commande * pour afficher le bureau <...>


Tout le plaisir de Linux est là, justement...


----------



## Isdf (5 Mai 2011)

Oui c'est sur que ferai-t-on sans ligne de commande 
Même si cela reste indispensable il est vrai qu'il faut de moins en moins l'utiliser. Un jour je pense on n'aura plus besoin de l'utiliser... En 2015. 
Je n'arrive pas a comprendre pourquoi des bugs si vieux persistes encore. 
Cependant une fois que tout fonctionne j'avoue que il est agréable d'utiliser Linux. Je l'utilise tout les jours dans mon métier pour la quantité innombrable d'outils gratuits et ouverts que je peux adapter à mes besoins. Mais pour taper mes rapports et la vie à la maison je reviens sous Mac. Qui soit dit en passant accepte les mêmes commandes que je peux passer sous Linux pour la nostalgie.


----------



## patatchod (5 Mai 2011)

Isdf a dit:


> Je vois d'où vient ton problème. Il est du à un mauvais chargement du drivers ATI proprio.
> 
> Essayes de lancer ubuntu avec acpi=off, noapic et uniquement les logiciels libres (toujours dans le menu F6)
> il devrai normalement charger le driver de base et t'afficher correctement le bureau d'ubuntu.
> ...



Oui, c'est ce que je disais au début : le problème vient du fait que le LiveCD ne sait pas gérer correctement la carte graphique au delà de l'écran d'accueil demandant de choisir entre l'installation ou l'essai etc...
En tout cas merci pour tes conseils, mais bon, quelques soient les options prises avec la touche F6, le résultat est le même : écran noir...
Ce qui m'étonne, c'est qu'en essayant avec ma méthode (qui fonctionne parfaitement pour installer la 10.10 par exemple), une fois que j'ai installé la 9.10, je ne peux pas démarrer Ubuntu avec rEFIT : Je me retrouve avec 3 icônes : une Mac et 2 Linux mais aucune des deux dernières ne permet le démarrage d'Ubuntu.
J'ai du faire une bêtise à un moment donné et je ne sais pas comment repartir d'une situation saine autrement qu'en re-formatant mon HD et en réinstallant Mac OSX et tout le bazard. Et là, ça me gave un peu...:hein:


----------

